# Knife making with hand tools



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope you like this guys and maybe some find it helpful


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent video. I always enjoy your stuff.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting video, but that music . Power drill and grinder are not really hand tools IMO. I like the vice he had to hold it while epoxy set. No big fan of much TV but Forged in Fire is one show I do watch.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I have made several knives, and though I do use power tools, I am also a fan of hand tools. Especially draw filing, moves a lot of metal fast. And nothing in my opinion produces a flatter grind than a file.


----------

